# PEW x PEW?



## Vanillaskies (Nov 6, 2019)

Will this combo always produce 100% PEW?

I live in a small town and lately haven't been able to find any fancy mice. So there are only the standard white feeder mice around. I know PEW masks the color underneath, so wondering if there's any way to bring that out?

Thanks in advance for the help!


----------

